# Beardie Facebook page!



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, so a while ago I told you all that Bowser, my tort, has a Facebook page (here it is if you missed it)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...s/Bowser-the-Sulcata-tortoise/109031292528688

But now Yaddle, my bearded dragon, has her own  I've been wanting to make her one for a while now and I have finally had the chance! I don't get a chance to talk about her on here so if anyone on this forum wanted to check her out then here she is!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Yaddle-the-Bearded-Dragon/270804906285845

Please visit her page and support her and check her out. Don't forget to "LIKE"


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sure will


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 2, 2011)

Toristurtles said:


> Sure will



Awsome, thank you


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol that's too funny. I liked it too.


----------

